# PCB's from Medical equipment



## Kalf999 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a container with 70's and 80's PCB's from medical equipment.

I am depopulating all the PCB's etc.etc.etc.

Any ideas what might be in the old components..?

Connectors :


----------



## Kalf999 (Dec 26, 2009)

Any ideas what might be in the other components..?

The sockets are really nice. Plus one large green capacitor.
















Depopulated....


----------



## Kalf999 (Dec 26, 2009)

A lot of these boards....

Are the big square green's are capacitors and do they contain any PM?


----------



## Kalf999 (Dec 26, 2009)

And a lot of these boards....




























Any idea how to harvest the gold from the socket's ? The inside is gold, the outside Allumium...
In total there are 1000 or more of these sockets ....

Brown capacitors worth harvesting...?

Black IC's... ?


----------



## Kalf999 (Dec 26, 2009)

And a lot of these boards....

































Augats socket's.....Nice yield !!!





I pop them out very easy.
















All harvested !






Soaked them in the HCL/Peroxide.......Nice and shiny !!!!
1.1 grams....

Any idea which parts are also worth harvesting..?


Brown capacitors worth harvesting...?

Black IC's... ?


----------



## Kalf999 (Dec 26, 2009)

Some old lost board also in found in the pile of scrap...






Golden (plated) legs....





More...





(plated) Golden....





Legs...






Very thick gold plated ! 






But how to procces them with all this solder...?

Any idea which parts are also worth harvesting..?


----------



## Kalf999 (Dec 26, 2009)

And many of these boards.....

Again a handfull of sockets , Alluminium + Au 


























Nice looking connectorpin's........In total there are 200 or 300 connectors from this type...

Anything else on this boards...?


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 26, 2009)

I think somebody got a new camera for Christmas.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ah... I would love to have your container or two... I think that the best option for all that pins and contacts will be cell with copper mesh. Check Steves web for detaiils. If I was you I would save all black IC chips too - check Gustavus post about processing them.


----------



## Kalf999 (Dec 26, 2009)

patnor1011 said:


> Ah... I would love to have your container or two... I think that the best option for all that pins and contacts will be cell with copper mesh. Check Steves web for detaiils. If I was you I would save all black IC chips too - check Gustavus post about processing them.



I have removed pins, etc,etc, for sulphuric cell... ;-)

But are there any other components with PM?
I can get 15.000-20.000 Pounds with this material.........

Regards, Frans Kalf


----------



## Kalf999 (Dec 26, 2009)

Black IC's ....? I have lots of it..... Wanna buy ? ;-)


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 26, 2009)

I am afraid that you are too far from me... I am just hobbyist doing all this when I have time but I have found it hard to acquire any sizeable quantity of material like boards or old pc over here... I cant imagine the look on my wife face if I will laid container full fo boards in my garden ... But I will like to have few pallets of stuff in my garage...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 26, 2009)

Those are some nice pictures with some nice items. 2 trailors full!! I envey you. I like the 1st picture myself, a lot of nice pins on there.

Maybe this will help in your indentificaion.

View attachment 20327561-Scrap-Parts-Comp-Identification.pdf


----------



## Palladium (Dec 27, 2009)

jimdoc said:


> I think somebody got a new camera for Christmas.



ROTFL :lol:


----------



## chrisp (Jan 12, 2010)

[img said:


> http://images.kalf999.com/au/R0018796.JPG[/img]
> 
> But how to procces them with all this solder...?
> 
> Any idea which parts are also worth harvesting..?



:shock: :shock: :shock: :mrgreen: in this pic i see what i call a rivet(the cylinder shped piece the stands on the board between your fingers),im sure theres another term for it and if anyone knows what it is id love to know.if your lucky its a chunk of 8-14 kt au(somewhere in that range,when i found them it dissolved with my 10 kt testing solution)hopefully u havent throw any of these in your brass pile.in order to test these u need to clean ALL the solder off, i guess it dosent really matter its just my preferences but by cleaning it off i knew in just a matter of hours that it was gold because it didnt react at all where as the piece i left the solder on reacted until the solder went into solution and then stoped and didnt ever react for days.drop the piece in some hcl and let it do its magic if it doesnt dissolve treat it as kt jewelery(make sure u do stannous test when processing these because many of them are brass!if i had my camera i would show u mine i have one sample left(just to show off)my pieces were off hp military boards (1960s)


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 13, 2010)

The post is called a stand off and I can't think of any reason why they would be made of karat gold.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 13, 2010)

Steve's exactly right. If there is no strong technical reason for it being solid gold, it is NOT solid gold, of any karat. Brass will dissolve readily in 10K testing solution, which is made up of nitric and water.

I've been doing this for 40+ years and I could probably count the different types of solid gold objects I have seen in electronics on one hand. Two are the 24K wires used to bond IC chips and the tiny 18K points found on certain connector pins from old backplanes.


----------



## butcher (Jan 13, 2010)

dont forget the switch's, and potentiometers, these old boards are easy to desolder the parts, the ones you dont refine have resale value to the hobbie electronic trade, medical board usually contain mil- spec components.


----------



## Scott2357 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kalf999,

The rectangle green capacitors are made of polyester, polystyrene, mylar or some other sort of plastic and aluminum sheets.


----------

